# Another Weber Report



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I bet you guys are tired of hearing about the weber   
None the less headed to the weber for a few hours got there about 8 and left around noon 
water levels are up just a tiny bit and flowing really clear. Beautiful sunny day with a cool breeze just the way I like it. lost count but I think 12 browns +1 or -1.... I lost a freaking pig he had to be at least 20+ but on a size 20 fly and 7x tippet I didnt have a chance first time he went airborne he snapped my line. I could have swore he swam back just to give me the fin and he was gone. :wink: . All fished landed ranged from about 14 to 18 inches caught probably just as many white fish. Took pics of the larger fish I dont think my camera will zoom that close for the smaller ones


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice fish, sounds like a great day i am jelous

what flys were working for you, i am still trying to learn this nymping, and the weber river.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

7X tippet? seriously?


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

I cringe when using 4lb vanish while I nymph, hoping it will hold up to my 'bassmaster' style hooksets. wow. 7x. Why waste your time


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes 7x, Found an area that had some top water action switch out my nymph rig to a tapered leader and a bwo cripple and WHAM wish I had a video of it love it when you see the browns slam your fly off the top. 

"4lb vanish while I nymph"
Never used Berkley Vanish I use braided lines when im bait fishing :lol: 
Have you tried P-Line Evolution ? Its 8 & 10 lbs lines have a very thin diameter great for bottom bouncing or a streamer rig. But when I looking to delicate presentations 5,6, & 7X are my go too.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

sparky00045 said:


> Nice fish, sounds like a great day i am jelous
> 
> what flys were working for you, i am still trying to learn this nymping, and the weber river.


Scud & Sows in 18 & 20 the Weber is chalked full for them the next time your out reach down and grab and handful of moss


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

sinergy said:


> sparky00045 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fish, sounds like a great day i am jelous
> ...


most i use on the weber between echo and rockport is 6X.... theres a little creek in CO i have to use 9 and 10X  but i see where your coming from now


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice 8) 
I use 5.4# Rio for all of my nymphing and 3.3# for my dries most of the time. All you people talk about 3x, 4x, 5x... I just tie on what i think will hold the fish i am catching.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome day thanks for the report and great photos.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

im not tired of the weber reports just sad that i havnt had the time to go up that far just yet and hit it but i am for sure going in july as i will be camping at rockport at the time so i just hope its still good then


----------



## FlyfishingChimp (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice fish, thanks for the report.
Sounds like I need to try to go next week.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the report man. Love the reel, just picked me up a Lamson and the drag is a dream.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool Sin. I got to agree with the no 7X crowd though. I even use 6X on my 30's and 32's, but I tie all flies on with a very tiny surgeons loop. That way they still wiggle.
Impressive in all aspects. You need to try that leader I sent you. Attach your tippet and present away.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Really no to 7x huh... :?: Its all about patience & finesse... J/K Im usually tripping over my lines and pulling my leaders out of the trees but I go with what works for me been fishing 7x for a few years now didnt realize nobody fishes that light.. 8) 


BTW thanks for the leader I bought a similar one off eBay last year the guy tied in a green thread into the wraps very cool. I dont have too much experience with furled leaders but really like the feel of them in my casts also I think it put a few more feet on my cast too


----------

